# Low Iodine Diet and Chips: A Match Made in Heaven?



## bluemoonguy

Okay folks, I need your help. Every time I hear the word 'diet', I instantly cringe. The low iodine diet is no different. I almost feel like in order to be successful with the diet, I need to be in pain. I want to be wrong on this!

I normally try to limit my intake of carb-loaded foods like the beloved potato chip, but I figured that since my diet is going to be pretty restricted for the next two weeks as I prepare for my full body scan, I might as well reward myself for sticking to the diet. Aside from taking in diet sodas (which I should honestly stop doing), I planned on adding in some chips for my snacks.

Have any of you had any experience eating chips while on a low iodine diet? What about chips and salsa? Natural chips (like organic sweet potato chips, etc)? Were you able to eat a good amount of chips on your LID without throwing your tests way off?

According to the list linked below, the Doritos I'm currently popping in my mouth should be okay. But again, 'diets' aren't supposed to allow me to enjoy good tasting foods, right? Especially foods that are bad for me.

http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/patient_education/pepubs/lo_ioi_list.pdf

I'm starting to debate if I should just play it safe and stick to just preparing my own foods at home for the next two weeks. It'll be painful for me considering I rarely cook for myself, but I don't want to risk having to redo everything all over again.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## bluemoonguy

Additional info from Frito Lay's website (as of 4/17/2013):

"Frito-Lay does not use iodized salt."

http://www.fritolay.com/about-us/nutritional-information.html

This could be the best news I've heard in about 20 billion years.


----------



## joplin1975

I was going to say that Frito Lays doesn't used iodized salt. Which is 100 kinds of awesome. 

I believe there is a non-salted tortilla chip, but you have to check your salsa to make sure there is no salt added.

And like I said in another thread, I made my own chips!


----------



## bluemoonguy

While I have your attention, Joplin, when you were on your LID, did you limit your daily meat intake (aside from fish, which are definitely off-limits)? Most websites and PDFs I've seen don't really require you to restrict your meat intake amounts, but this bad boy in particular suggests you keep your meat intake to 5 ounces per day:

http://www.thyca.org/rai.htm

I've already obliterated that amount for the day given that I basically inhaled a 12 oz steak for lunch (whoops). But I'm curious if any of your endocrinologists have recommended that you stick within that 5 oz limit.

My biggest concerns are that if I have to dramatically cut my meat intake so much, I can't drink my whey protein shakes, I can't eat egg yolks, and so many beans are off limits, where am I going to get my daily intake of protein?


----------



## joplin1975

I wasn't crazy strict about my meat intake, but I did try to limit *most* days to one serving per day...I wasn't always successful, but it was an attempt.

My opinion? I think it's less about limiting your meat and more about making sure what meat you do eat is freshly butchered and not loaded up with additives, etc.

That said, I fully, fully admit that I sucked at getting enough protein and really ate entirely too many carbs. I felt like I was on a fruit, veggie, and carb diet. 

ETA: I also did a lot of scrambled egg whites with veggies, which isn't GREAT, but there was some protein.


----------

